# Jedi built up! Weight 36.8lbs and Initial ride thoughts.



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

First off Id like to say "thanks" to Chris and Lance for everything and the excitement they share for this bike, It's for a good reason! This bike RAILS!

OK I obviousley don't have alot of time on this frame but what is apparent from the initial slinging the leg over and riding is this thing is [email protected]$$! It corners like its on rails (folded knobs on tires today by accident) and pedals out like a cat on crack! Its gone and you can feel the nimbleness of it, I have said before you need to get used to the cornering of the F1 and Im pretty outright honest about stuff good or bad, This thing comes out of a corner berm with aggression and easy to pedal. It pops when you crank down on the pedals right away and actually holds its pedaling really well which is something the f1 suffers from as well. The F1 is a awesome machine that I love and will keep for my freeriding and hucking but the Jedi F1 is my new race rig.
It lands as good as the original and the issues of pedaling and cornering have been corrected. Its the perfect bike IMO.

Weight from 3 scales puts it at under 37lbs ranging from 36.8/36.5 to the calibrated digital scale 36.9 (didnt get a pic, grocery lady got all excited I had a bike sitting on the calibrated scale.  OOPS!) Its the scale in the other thread with the frame weight (with all the halls and stuff around it )

*Roco WC Air:* First thought were it was rigid and differnet feeling, then Ronnie at marz let some air out and helped me dial it in and it's super plush as well as feels almost like a coil even on drops. Ronnies feels identical to a coil, but then again his is broken in.
I did the stadium drop todaqy and bottomed so I upped the comp and a few clicks took care of that, If Im at a pedally course I will pump a few more pounds in the main chamber but almost everything else is 150 lbs in main 200 in res and its butter. Not too mentio Ronnie went over it inside and out before I left and helped dial it perfeclty within a few minutes.

Anywase I can still drop a couple of pounds and add a couple pending course. Obviousley I will run DH asings at gnar resorts but will ride my single plys like I almost always do.
Heres the final build:
Large Canfield Jedi
Marzocchi 888 WC (boxxer WC would drop almost 2 lbs)
King ti headset
Answer pro taper bars
Sunline 888 direct mount stem
formula bianco brakes
X9 shifter
X0 der
Middleburn cranks
Twenty6 pedals
E-13 36th ring
E-13 LG-1 white guide and guard
Marzocchi roco WC air shock (avy DHS with ti spring as back up)
I9 wheelset with 6.1's (drop 200g by going 5.1's)
Single ply kenda nevegals (add 760g 1.7lbs for DH casings)
XTR cassette
Hopey damper

Full shot:








Close up of drivetrain:








Scale: (this scale is spot on within spec of the digital and the other like this was a little too light; 2 said 36.8-36.9 and the other said 36.5 so I trust the heavier readings!)


----------



## theDoubleD (Nov 3, 2006)

Sick! I love that bike, it looks awesome! Have a great season getting her dirty!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

theDoubleD said:


> Sick! I love that bike, it looks awesome! Have a great season getting her dirty!


More dusty then dirty it was 93 degrees today and the wife made me do spinning for the 3rd time this week! She thinks its the same as riding so it cuts into my Im riding for exercise time!:madman: 
Thanks and Im looking forward to railing it HARD!


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm curious, with the pulley up there, do you still need the upper guide?

Anyways, beautiful bike! I would love to try one of those Canfields, not to mention one kitted out like that... not exactly common around where I live though. Have fun on it! (Though you don't exactly need anyone to tell you that part...haha)


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Hack On Wheels said:


> I'm curious, with the pulley up there, do you still need the upper guide?
> 
> Anyways, beautiful bike! I would love to try one of those Canfields, not to mention one kitted out like that... not exactly common around where I live though. Have fun on it! (Though you don't exactly need anyone to tell you that part...haha)


Yeah! Pending terrain I can get a chain whipping furiously and enough to move it off in front. Dropped the gamut once on the f1 (thankfully in a practice run) im hoping the LG1 is s good as the gamut is.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow crazy nice! If I spot you at Sea Otter, I may have to take a look at that beauty  

You got any other frames from Canfield on the way?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

MattP. said:


> Wow crazy nice! If I spot you at Sea Otter, I may have to take a look at that beauty
> 
> You got any other frames from Canfield on the way?


Nope just the 2 so far.


----------



## KomodoRider (Jul 14, 2004)

you need to mod that lg1 to send the chain out the top, and not rotate the whole thing craping your lower chain line... just a thaught


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Can't its the wide iscg 05 boomerang and its the pattern for it. It has little drag, and rolls nice, not too say after a good mucking up its build tension from debris and angle but till then it'll be OK.
Thanks and Ill take that into consideration.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

very cool weight


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> very cool weight


I muscle stuff alot, I almost think its too light. Im not a finess rider that flows, I flow to some degree but I like to manhandle it and run stuff over (birds, squirrels, cats, kids, spectators I dont care Im a equal opportunity run ya over type guy. ) . We'll see, its responsive for sure even if it were 40+lbs it is the design that makes it responsive.

BTW: sorry to hear about your wrist! Hope it takes! :thumb:


----------



## ban (Jul 24, 2004)

wow that's really nice!!!but there's seems to be almost none tire clearence in the rear!, what rear tire size are you running??


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

i like the 888 with all the stickers.
The build spec is sick. Im loving the I9s.
nice weight 
but why an air shock, why not a coil with a ti spring??


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Man, that weight is nice! It's even lighter than my Balance now and I'm running a 66SL (??). Might have to copy some of your spec to get my weight back to the 36 lb range (I am running my DH wheel/tire setup though)..


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

kenbentit said:


> Man, that weight is nice! It's even lighter than my Balance now and I'm running a 66SL (??). Might have to copy some of your spec to get my weight back to the 36 lb range (I am running my DH wheel/tire setup though)..


Put DH tires it caomes in at 38lbs then I could go boxxer wc -2lbs then go dt 5.1 rims theres 200g and drop the damper 145g. so end result is a 35.25lb race bike with DH tires as well. 
I already have my weight weenie stuff memorized!


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

bullcrew said:


> Put DH tires it caomes in at 38lbs then I could go boxxer wc -2lbs then go dt 5.1 rims theres 200g and drop the damper 145g. so end result is a 35.25lb race bike with DH tires as well.
> I already have my weight weenie stuff memorized!


thats impressive lol. 6 inch rotor in the back Im assuming? Ig not then theres a couple more grams...


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

actually 180 rear 200 front so 7 and 8.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Does it make you suck any less?


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2005)

Holy crap that is light.

Did you go nuts like replacing all the bolts with Ti or drilling holes in stuff? Or is this just a no-frills build with thoughtful parts choices?

I was hoping my Can-Diggle would come out in the 35-37 lbs. range - maybe it will be even lighter? That would be sweet. I spec'ed it more for reliability than utter weight savings so it could go on a diet down the road I guess.

Nice looking bike dude...


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Very sweet! Good build.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

wow... that is one very sick build...


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

More pixs, different angles. Please.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Ill snap a couple, the head angle seems steep. I just went and had it measured (zeroed out) and bought one as well and its coming in at 65.5 degrees. 

Went air because I have coil shocks already and decided to tout something new this season and see. So far its stupid buttery.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow man... Just wow.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Going to pick up my formula one brakes today for it with ss lines (hopefully I have adapters for the ss lines) they are going on the jedi and the formula biancos are going on the F1.


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

*skeptical of air shock*

Although I have never ridden the roco wc air, I am not optimistic that it is even on par with a good coil, especially the ones you are used to riding. It will of course feel plush, that bike has so much rearward travel that the stock DHX on it when I rode one felt great, something I wouldn't normally say of that shock. Giving it an extensive mid stroke workout will be the only way to tell but I think I am pessimistic about its ability. Let us know though as few of us will really get a chance to test out one of those. I am always a little surprised though when people look to the shocks to save weight. Especially in that design, so low and centered. I doubt anybody can actually feel a difference there. And if I was going to compromise for weight, suspension is not where I would do it.

We are all loving the build though and the weight is incredible. I have been going back and forth in my head of whether I should upgrade my F1 or not. It is a fantastic bike but the Jedi is a pretty nice improvement. Hard to be all stoked on it when there is a newer, faster, lighter, better handling version out there. Love the F1 still, but I feel the call of the Jedi.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Some red links would have looked sweet with that Roco.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

aenema said:


> Although I have never ridden the roco wc air, I am not optimistic that it is even on par with a good coil, especially the ones you are used to riding. It will of course feel plush, that bike has so much rearward travel that the stock DHX on it when I rode one felt great, something I wouldn't normally say of that shock. Giving it an extensive mid stroke workout will be the only way to tell but I think I am pessimistic about its ability. Let us know though as few of us will really get a chance to test out one of those. I am always a little surprised though when people look to the shocks to save weight. Especially in that design, so low and centered. I doubt anybody can actually feel a difference there. And if I was going to compromise for weight, suspension is not where I would do it.
> 
> We are all loving the build though and the weight is incredible. I have been going back and forth in my head of whether I should upgrade my F1 or not. It is a fantastic bike but the Jedi is a pretty nice improvement. Hard to be all stoked on it when there is a newer, faster, lighter, better handling version out there. Love the F1 still, but I feel the call of the Jedi.


Thats cool! :thumbsup: 
I wasn't for air either till I started to look around a bit and apparently the new marz wc air is supposed to be great compared to other offering from them and other companies in the past and it has great mid stroke which is what the fox air lacks,
Initial impressions are it feels like a coil more so then other air shocks and is literally buttery smooth (surpirised me).
I will post a review of it after a few races and some ride time (hard ride time ) on it. I will be brutally honest as well, I can always buy another coil set up anywase so I might as well try air.
Im keeping my red F1 with the 66rc3 for hucking and racing as well, (love that frame) and Ill pop some time on the new one. The Jedi is as good as the reg F1 on landing and it feels alive which my f1 never did. There is a huge difference as far as response between the 2 which is part of the reason Im keeping my f1 built up and in the stable. They are 2 totally different bikes yet the same (don't know if that makes sense)!

I think of my red F1 as a pit bull, tear it up and accept any carnage!
The Jedi is a fast technical race bike with big hit capacity and exotic asthetics that are machined to pure goodness!


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

*Good way to put it, two different bikes*

I have a previous gen F1 and a Balance. Rode the Jedi last September and to be honest, it handled a lost closer to the Balance. I immediately noticed how well it handled the quicker switchback sort of turns. The bike felt snappier out of exits and in the slow speed, technical terrain it blows away the older F1. To be honest, I was not at all surprised by this after talking with Chris extensively before the build/ride party we had. What really blew me away is how it is also more stable at speed. We were riding Deer Valley and came out on the fire road and on that high speed, cruise to the stunts, it was smoother and faster than my F1. Didn't expect that with it having the shorter wheelbase but I guess the more rearward travel made up for that aspect. Really is an amazing ride and I'm stoked to see your build and hear your enthusiasm for it.

By the way, weren't you the one who came to boise a year ago or so and rode Rock Island? If so, I'm the dude who has the Canfields here who broke his neck but offered to show you around should you come back. This place should be worth the trip in a month or two. Snow still a hindrance on our shuttles but it is a desert here, even a lot is just temporary.


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

damn - you really did have to cut that rear tire down!

that is pretty damn close to the rear triangle - chris and lance should add some more length there unless this bike was designed w/ one rear tire type in mind.


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

Hotness! I was just servicing the linkage bearings the other night on my F1 thinking how much I truly love it. I may have found something to cheat on it with.:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

rep_1969 said:


> Some red links would have looked sweet with that Roco.


Afetr seeing that pic I think they are off to Tyler at twenty6 products to get ano'd red. LOOKS SICK!!!!!!!!!! Yes they are going to be red.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

my jedi formula 1 got some formula "THE ONES" today. 
As well as hanging with bobby Root! Look it up for those who dont know him. 
Were riding this weekend we hung and rode a little today, dude is super cool!!!


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

bullcrew said:


> Afetr seeing that pic I think they are off to Tyler at twenty6 products to get ano'd red. LOOKS SICK!!!!!!!!!! Yes they are going to be red.


My job is done here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tiger_paw (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi bullcrew

DO you know the max size tire that we can put on the rear of the F1 Jedi ?

thank you


----------



## erikmolander (Apr 25, 2008)

I have a maxxis minion 2,5 and it is pretty tight. I dont think a 2,7 would fit.


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

OK, so that's a sweet build.

...my only problem is your bike is like a friggin' carbon XC racer or something compared to mine.

Diet for Azonic: Weight loss goal: 10.7lbs. 

Seriously, amazing bike.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

erikmolander said:


> I have a maxxis minion 2,5 and it is pretty tight. I dont think a 2,7 would fit.


So no 2.5 non maxxis as well?


----------



## erikmolander (Apr 25, 2008)

norbar said:


> So no 2.5 non maxxis as well?


I havent tested. But as far as i know maxxis is slightly smaller than many other brands? 
I dont think a 2,5 Nokian gazza would fit for example.
But hwo needs anyting else then 2,5 minions


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

that is hella pimp


----------



## Swass (Dec 17, 2007)

DHidiot said:


> Does it make you suck any less?


LMAO

I can't believe no response to this one yet.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Some ppl own some tires already


----------



## erikmolander (Apr 25, 2008)

norbar said:


> Some ppl own some tires already


If you are thinking of buying the jedi i really hope you can afford some new sets of tires aswell


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Yeah but I already had to buy new sets of USt tries as my new complete bike came with 823. It's annoying to hae zillions of useless tires


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

*Problems like yours have a solution*

Ebay my friend. What tire were you wanting to put on the rear if you went the way of the Jedi? Woudl it work well as a front?


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Barracudas - 2 sets. I know ebay but I get atached to tires  Also the old 35a are no longer produced.


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

*ooohh,*

Not a fan of those tires. No offense meant but personally, I think you would be doing yourself a favor by switching to some Maxxis rubber.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Had some sets of Maxxis on my old non ust rims. they suck in hard and med compound but low 35a rock.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Sorry been busy lately I just relocated to Boise and opened (in process) my sign shop.
Aenema, Ill have to hit you up, I went up and scouted the trail at Bogus, nice work,. I need to get my game on, we rode the go aroundss to scout and then rode back to the truck and that pretty much killed us off so no real run down!
I want to ride Tamarack in a couple of weeks if your down Ill call some guys from up North to ride as well.
Ill call you, I got my local # (cell) today!

Kenda 2.35 is the max size for the jedi and 2.5 maxxis. Dont know about other brands but I have no issues with that, it kicks @$$!


----------



## Vandizzy (Jun 27, 2007)

*here's mine with red links exceptional Jedi!*

Canfield Jedi F1
Avid 7's eight inch disc brakes 
Bontrager Big Earl Bar & Seat 
Thomson Elite Post & X4 Stem
Salsa gold seat post clamp
Saint Rotors & Hubs
Sun MTX rims
King Headset
Atom Lab pedals
XT Cassette & Shadow rear derailleur & shifter
Sunline grips
Sram chain
Blackspire 38 front chainring
Fox 40RC2
Saint 170 Cranks switched out the bones
2.5 Arrow front tire 2.3 tubeless Big earl rear
Cane Creek Double Barrel Rear shock 400 # spring rate

42.5 #'s

HAHA HAHa HA 
IS ALL I COULD DO 
AS THIS JEDI ATE UP THE TIGHT SPRING SINGLE TRACK 
DROPPED THE RAMPS LIKE THEY WERE TRANSITIONS
GOBBLED UP THE ROCK GARDENS LIKE IT WAS BEING STARVED, 
AND NAILED ANY LINE PUT IN FRONT OF HER,
THANKS CHRIS AND LANCE CANFIELD MY JEDI IS PHENOMENAL!

__________________
live, love, learn, & balance gravitational alteration along the excursion!


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

*I'm down for anything involving riding*



bullcrew said:


> Sorry been busy lately I just relocated to Boise and opened (in process) my sign shop.
> Aenema, Ill have to hit you up, I went up and scouted the trail at Bogus, nice work,. I need to get my game on, we rode the go aroundss to scout and then rode back to the truck and that pretty much killed us off so no real run down!
> I want to ride Tamarack in a couple of weeks if your down Ill call some guys from up North to ride as well.
> Ill call you, I got my local # (cell) today!
> ...


Did you just look at the Freeride line? The DH trail is close to it but not nearly as easy to find. The best way to ride them is to get 4 or 5 people up there and do shuttle laps taking turns driving. Road is paved to top lodge so makes driving easy and takes about as long to drive down as to ride down. Can get tons of runs in over a couple of hours and super fun.

I will be heading up to Canada July 26 through August 3 but other than that, I ride most days after work in some discipline and we try to set aside Sundays for Bogus, starting after noon at some point.

You do any trail riding? Any desire to? One thing about this area is it is very conducive to trail riding. I have a Balance for everything but the pure DH runs and do a pretty large amount of trail riding on it.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

bullcrew said:


> Sorry been busy lately I just relocated to Boise and opened (in process) my sign shop.
> Aenema, Ill have to hit you up, I went up and scouted the trail at Bogus, nice work,. I need to get my game on, we rode the go aroundss to scout and then rode back to the truck and that pretty much killed us off so no real run down!
> I want to ride Tamarack in a couple of weeks if your down Ill call some guys from up North to ride as well.
> Ill call you, I got my local # (cell) today!
> ...


Well it'll mean that I'd have to ditch some of my 2.5 hutch (or I'd have 4 front tires) but the rest of them should be fine. Still waiting for the 09 releases from Commencal, Lapierre and Corsair Crown and Maelstrom. So far the only competition as from what you told me bull (and from what I saw on your photos) the bikes does pretty good also on FR type stunts and that's pretty important.

PS. Finaly my keyboard is working and I can stop writing posts like a retard using copy/paste


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

Vandizzy said:


> Canfield Jedi F1
> ....
> Cane Creek Double Barrel Rear shock 400 # spring rate


Any feedback on how jedi f1 and cane creek shock are getting along?


----------



## Toddmac1 (Aug 6, 2007)

How are the Middleburn cranks? 
I have been thinking about trying a set but the ISIS BB has kept me away.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Toddmac1 said:


> How are the Middleburn cranks?
> I have been thinking about trying a set but the ISIS BB has kept me away.


They are great, no issues and no bending! ISIS is still rocking strong the BB is starting to show signs of wear but the cranks are as good as new (side of the ano rubbing off from pedaling and a few nicks from smashing into stuff!
Id buy middleburns again in a heart beat. :thumbsup:
I wouldnt sweat the isis BB they are fine if you buy a fsa platinum or quad bearing. I have literally hammered on mine for over a year and aside of bearings getting a little finicky its fine.


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

*2nd the FSA isis*

I have had two sets of saints, and truvative outboard bearing cranks. I am not at all sold on them being any better. I have blown up two sets of bearings on my trail bike and they are not any cheaper than a standard bottom bracket. Last half as long for me. I can tell no difference in stiffness to isis and question anybody's ability to detect. Placebo anyone? I have heard that enduro has some outboard bearings and plan to try those next but for me, has not been an improvement over isis except ease of install.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

aenema said:


> I have had two sets of saints, and truvative outboard bearing cranks. I am not at all sold on them being any better. I have blown up two sets of bearings on my trail bike and they are not any cheaper than a standard bottom bracket. Last half as long for me. I can tell no difference in stiffness to isis and question anybody's ability to detect. Placebo anyone? I have heard that enduro has some outboard bearings and plan to try those next but for me, has not been an improvement over isis except ease of install.


Yeah i have a couple of buddys in SW that said the same thing, the outboard isnt any better as far as relaiblity. They dont mash huge but ride ALOT and said they are going through the bearings faster than the good ol Internal BBs.

Missed a good run in the snow last sunday, if we get 8-10" this week Im going to dig a pile on Saturday (wife permitting) and try some no foot can cans and possibly backflips! More than welcome to come join the carnage! If nothing else good tires hook in the snow really good, I was surprised! :thumbsup: 
The Expert line is almost ipossible due to the snow slowing the bike down considerably, the ladder drop you have to wipe the snow from it and pack dirt by hand to each board so you dont slip! Aside of that its a blast!


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

hehe, I saw your pictures of the snow day in another post. Surprised you even tried. Will have to show you 'the crack' this winter. it is sandy and rides super well when frozen. We were stashing a couple of brooms out there last winter, spend about 30 minutes sweeping snow off the trail and hours riding it. Really fun.

I managed to have my ankle broken in two places by a dude lacking in a lot of things including my retribution a week ago monday. I am on crutches for a while still so no biking for me. No surgery though so I am grateful of that. I tore down my Balance in the meantime and getting it painted. Should have it back by Christmas and will take a bunch of photos. Won't be seeing me pulling any tricks any time soon though thanks for the invite.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Sorry to hear that! That sucks but on the lighter side these temps coming in wreak havoc on tubeless and shock pressures So your not missing much just a bunch of dialing it in just to dial it back in. Besides the brakes get goofy if you run it then let it sit, it freezes!
Im heading back to So Cal in March so lets gets some riding in, If this storm dumps like its supposed too Ill get some good pics this weekend trying stuff. Figure if I can get used to rotations and feet off and landing them even if I stick in place on landing atleast ill have it down and should be ready for hardpack!


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

bullcrew said:


> Middleburn cranks
> 
> Marzocchi roco WC air shock
> 
> (avy DHS with ti spring as back up)


Do you happen to know the weights of the above parts?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

cool bike.......Chris is cool...I don't know about that Lance fellow


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

Always nice to see Middleburn cranks somewhere around the world! They're from just down the road from me in Alton, Hampshire : ) 

Enjoy the ride - looks fantasic


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

tatankainlondon said:


> Do you happen to know the weights of the above parts?


I have pics somewhere of it on a scale, the avy, and marzocchi roco wc air! Ill look and see if I can dig them up!
Heres some middleburns with spider thats about the samem weight mine came in!


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

bullcrew,
Thanks for that!
Have you had a chance to find pics of marzocchi and avy shocks yet?


----------



## Muttely (Jan 6, 2009)

So what sort of weight savings arewe talking between a Roco WC Air and a DHX 5.0 with a Ti spring?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

around 1lb between the air roco wc and a dhx 5.0 with ti spring (pretty close to a lb if I remember correctly) as far as the pics Im digging through my old hard drive for some sunday logos to cut for a guys frame. I know there on there i just need to find the weight folder.
I will post them asap!
Jason at sicklines had them I emailed them over and he had them posted at one point as well.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

what's with the kendas?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

saturnine said:


> what's with the kendas?


Thats last years backing! 
I modified a bigger one for 2 reasons 1 was to ace center rolling resistance and keep the tires ability to corner with minimal center tread (worked really well) and the other was to fit.


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

bullcrew said:


> buy a fsa platinum or quad bearing.


What is the size for Jedi frame: 83mm shell x 133mm length OR 83mm shell x 128mm length.

Thanks


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

tatankainlondon said:


> What is the size for Jedi frame: 83mm shell x 133mm length OR 83mm shell x 128mm length.
> 
> Thanks


83mmX128mm Mines still going strong and I have mashed the LIVING [email protected] out of it!

Good luck and as always PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Never enough!:thumbsup:


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

I am getting black (well sligthly worn out) middleburn RS7 cranks and probably FSA platinum DH isis bottom bracket 
Pics are coming in something like a two weeks, provisional spec (not reflecting middleburns) here: 









Any thoughts, comments, recommendations?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Shifters X9 or X0, rear disc 165mm instead of 203.
Id personally run X0 stuff over XTR but the ultegra is sweet!
Aside of that your going to LOVE the big bettys, the muddy marys are sick and they are sending me the black shark muds this week for a run coming up in the mountains here! NASTY COLD AND MUDDY!

PICS man, thats going to be a sick build!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

I saw your new decals on Boxxer WC - awesome, I hope to get some for my totems once I get them wet-painted flat black. Pics of my Jedi to come, in the meantime few pics of my CanCan:



















Roco WC arrived of Friday


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Very nice, Im thinking about getting one for slopestyle mini DH set up! Looks good I like the spec.
502g for the shock nice!!!!!!!!!


----------

